# What kind of camera do you use?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My camrra went missing a while back ago so I'm looking for a new one. I'm wondering what kind of camera people here use, and what they recommend. Also hoping for tips on what settings have worked best for other users. Thanks so much!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I use a Canon PowerShot A480. It's probably about five years old, so rather out dated, but some of it's pictures are quite good, especially macro.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what kind of camera I figure I need, something great for macro and also low light, since the majority of pics are taken inside.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What would you class a bridge camera as? From what I've read there classed as a middle ground between dslr and point and compact point and shoot cameras.

Mine is a Fuji FinePix, I got it for dog shows as ith my old one I just couldn't zoom in enought to get a good pic. This one has a 30x optical zoom. It's also good for the mice as it has macro and super macro as well as continuous shot one so I just hold in the button and it will take loads of photos one after the other. Can also easerly turn up the shutter speed if u want to so can get movement shots, but you need bright light for that.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mine is still technically classed as a point and shoot I think.. But I use a Olympus E-P5 with the interchangeable lenses


----------

